

HUDDLE CEO: A 'Ton of Customers' Are Leaving Box for Us - jgalt212
http://www.businessinsider.com/interview-with-huddle-ceo-alastair-mitchell-2014-12

======
Sarkie
You probably shouldn't say "A 'Ton Of Customers' Are Leaving Box For Us
Because There's Less Risk Of Being Hacked" in the current climate.

------
jgalt212
These claims certainly don't square with Levie's recent claims that Box has
only 5% customer attrition.

